# A siggy for Procrastintor



## Wurger (May 23, 2013)

Here you are.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2013)

Is there anything you CAN'T do or don't know???

BEAUTIFUL job!


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2013)

To be honest I don't know myself. 

But thank you for kind words.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2013)

Very good. I personally like the bottom one better. I like the more drab colors.


----------



## A4K (May 24, 2013)

With Chris... great work Wojtku!


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2013)

THX.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2013)

THX.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 24, 2013)

Holy Crap thats awesome!


----------



## Procrastintor (May 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot Wurger, seriously, you've got mad signature making skills.


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2013)

I'm very glad you like the siggy. Enjoy...

W~


----------



## Procrastintor (May 24, 2013)

Also, since it has a human mouth on the intake, is a shark driving it? lol


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2013)

Who knows...


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2013)

Nicely done Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2013)

THX.


----------



## Wildcat (May 24, 2013)

Now that's a cool siggy! What's up with the backwards drop tank though?


----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2013)

Very, very cool!


----------



## N4521U (May 25, 2013)

BACKWARDS drop tank??????????? Hawkeye you are.....

That's like painting a sailing ship with all the flags and pennants fluttering to the rear!!!!
What a lot of work for gettin it wrong! Something I would do me thinks, not a pro!


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2013)

THX guys. 

AS far as the drop fuel tank is concerned.... I think it was attached in the way because of its shape that gives a lesser head resistance.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2013)

Wojtek strikes again!!


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2013)

but THX Pal.


----------



## Readie (May 29, 2013)

That is a very nice Siggie.
I'm seriously impressed.


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2013)

THX.


----------

